
jRails - jQuery on Rails - luccastera
http://ennerchi.com/projects/jrails#install
======
mattjaynes
Looks great. I've admired jQuery from afar since watching John Resig's talk on
it a few months ago (links below).

One thing I'd love to ask those of you who have used both js libraries: Other
than the file size difference, what do you see as the main advantages of
jQuery over prototype/scriptaculous?

John Resig Part I: <http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=410472>

John Resig Part II: <http://video.yahoo.com/video/play?vid=412541>

~~~
simonw
For me it's all down to philosophy. Prototype adds a bunch of global variables
and extends loads of built-in ojbects. That's fine, unless you ever want to
include code that has a different idea about how any of those extensionss
should work (like mooTools, which I also avoid on philosophical grounds).
jQuery adds just one global variable (called jQuery) along with a revertible
alias (the $ symbol). That pretty much guarantees jQuery will work flawlessly
with any other code.

~~~
staticshock
newer versions of jquery also allow you to clean up the one global variable it
adds, afaik, moving it to a location of your choosing. it's very clean.

------
michelson01
i thought one of the big advantages of jQuery was the smaller size of the
javascript file(s).

but this demo uses 106k of javascript (and it's not compressed for some
reason)

photo from web developer extension:
[http://myskitch.com/michelson/document_size_-
_http__ennerchi...](http://myskitch.com/michelson/document_size_-
_http__ennerchi.com_projects_jrails_install-20071121-140611/)

~~~
veritas
The base jQuery is very light, perhaps half the size of Prototype if I recall
correctly.

The added bloat comes from the effects and UI libraries. The UI library is
probably superfluous so that should cut the size significantly.

------
robmnl
I've moved from prototype to jQuery - I highly recommend it.

------
simianstyle
but will it blend?

------
nextmoveone
I think I will use this, thanks!

